

My startup is looking for some help. Was previously on TechCrunch. - marcomassaro

Here to share a small story about a startup I created a year or so ago.<p>http://ebackers.com | http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/17/ebackers/<p>The idea is to help people who work on the internet connect and make requests for anything web-related. The site got a flood of traffic when I submitted it to TechCrunch last year. Then I went off to school and got busy with other things and pretty much lost interest in it.<p>The site has been sitting here as I've been involved in newer projects. Would definitely be interested to see if anyone here wants to partner up to bring this back to life. Lot of potential. No registration, very simple UI. Mailing list has 100+ subscribers.
======
tnorthcutt
Could you change the title to be more relevant? The TechCrunch article was
over a year ago, and the title as it stands ( _My startup was featured on
TechCrunch_ ) is a little misleading (I expected to read about a startup that
was _recently_ featured on TC).

~~~
marcomassaro
Sure - done.

------
marcomassaro
Clickable

site: <http://ebackers.com>

TC story: <http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/17/ebackers/>

------
smit
Site has a very simple and nice UI. Would be interested to see if we could
bring it back to life. Worried how we can differentiate it from all the
outsourcing sites.

------
marcomassaro
Also dug up a video I made for it: <http://vimeo.com/18109889>

